# Si ets servit



## ampurdan

Bon dia:

Tinc curiositat per saber si els sentiu dir sovint aquesta frase als botiguers o botigueres quan heu acabat de fer la compra. Jo de tant en tant ho sento i sempre m'ha semblat una forma una mica estranya, però em fa gràcia.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

No pas gaire ultimament, i sempre gent gran i en botigues de barri.


----------



## betulina

Jo igual que en Riu, en persones grans i en botigues de tota la vida. Jo la interpreto com la introducció per dir el preu: "Si ets servit... seran 7 euros amb 20". Em resulta una expressió de proximitat, de servei.


----------



## dafne.ne

Hola a tothom,

Efectivament diria que és un frase que ha caigut en desús, com tantes d'altres.

Jo, no nomès l'havia sentit a les botigues, també es deia quan anaves a menjar quelcom com a un oferiment  (si en voleu...). Inclús es feai la brometa "si ets servit llepat els dits".


----------



## chics

Hola. Jo el que sento sovint és _servidor_, o _servidora_.


----------



## xupxup

:O
Sempre havia pensat que era "sia servit", com una forma antiga o popular de sigui.


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

Com dieu potser ha caigut en desús, és una llàstima, perquè a les grans superficies tan sols em diuen *passi per caixa*.

Si ets servit o servidor de Vè., no tenen el mateix significat, però era una forma educada de dirigir-se entre persones.

No em queixo que es perdin les formes educades, em queixo que van proliferan més les grolleres.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> Hola. Jo el que sento sovint és _servidor_, o _servidora_.


 
Doncs a mi em fa l'efecte que aquesta forma cada vegada se sent menys. Pel que fa a la resta dels vostres comentaris, comparteixo el que dieu.

Les botigues i els comerços són uns dels llocs on més es veu que ja fa temps que els temps estan canviant (_sorry_ per la redundància!) Si anem a la xarcuteria i demanem X lliures o X unces de pernil, per exemple, és molt probable que qui ens despatxa no ens entengui. De fet, jo que sóc nascuda a la dècada dels setanta ja mai no he arribat a fer servir aquestes formes.

Que us provi el dia!


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

No sols canvien els temps i les formes, és que a més tot va molt depressa.

Cal estar a l'aguait per a no perdre el tren.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------

